# The Photo Forum's Biggest Fan



## The Mad Jester (Jun 16, 2006)

If only my camera weren't so.. crappy, I think this would be worthy of something! Haha, his name is Sir Granger Thomas, and he loves The Photo Forum (or the mouse arrow, I can't tell!).


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Corry (Jun 16, 2006)

That is SO cute!


----------



## Foffen (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Chase (Jun 16, 2006)

very cool! At least we have a broad appeal!


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 16, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> very cool! At least we have a broad appeal!


 
Haha, that's correct!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 16, 2006)

Awwww, cute pic!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2006)

Awww. Such a cute little fan.
Would there be another - more portrait style - kind of photo of Sir Granger Thomas? Looks like he still is young enough to create a very HUGE awww-factor!!!


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 17, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww:mrgreen:  Sir Granger Thomas and his photographer owner made my day!


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 17, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Awww. Such a cute little fan.
> Would there be another - more portrait style - kind of photo of Sir Granger Thomas? Looks like he still is young enough to create a very HUGE awww-factor!!!


 
Yes! Sir Granger Thomas is full of many cute factors. However, the quality of the camera I have really, really destroys their value. But I can still post pictures of him, from when he was a wee kitten and  being bottlefed to now:





"Durr!"





The best place to sleep is my shoulder, apparently.





Hey, not so retarded looking!

Tada. =) Again, please pardon the poor quality. Can't expect a whole lot from a free digital camera. =[


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww! How adorable!!


----------



## photo gal (Jun 26, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwww.....so cute....dang now I want a kitty!  : )


----------



## Verdegraph (Jun 27, 2006)

Kitty!!! Thats soo cute, my cat loves to sit on the computer and watch my mouse move lol


----------

